# Sassy's new dress



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay, I know I promised and finally got around to taking the pictures in the new pink dress that I made to match the stroller. I made the bow too but I think I need some pointers on bows. I think I need stiffener, but it does have Swarovski crystals. Here ya go.......


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Aww shes gorgeous!!! love her hair i like that stroller.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, Sassy is the cutest little thing! Simply, adorable! I love her dress and matching barette. Have you made her clothes before? You did a great job.







Where did you find a pattern? I've tried making *Tink* bows and barettets but they don't hold up very long


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh my the dress is beautiful you did a very good job








I love her setting in the stroller. She is so pretty. I love her coat it is such a nice coat of fur .
[attachment=781:attachment]


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is really odd but I can't see a thing. There is nothing showing up on my computer. I feel like your Sassy is invisible to only me. *sob*


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Me too, I can't see a thing


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh!! I see her now. What a beautiful dog! She doesn't even look real, she's classic. How old is she? How did you get her hair so long? 
The photos were definately worth the wait, thanks!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is breathtaking. I cannot imagine a top show dog being any more gorgeous that she is. I particularly love the first picture.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *Tink's*Mommy_@Oct 21 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Wow, Sassy is the cutest little thing!  Simply, adorable!  I  love her dress and matching barette.  Have you made her clothes before?  You did a great job.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, actually I have never made Sassy a dress before, although I have sewn for years. This is the very first dress I have ever made for her and the pattern is compliments of *Jodi of chloeandj* THANKS JODI!!







This is also the first hair bow I have ever made and it was not as easy as they look







I actually sewed an elastic to the back so I could put it over her topknot. I felt like I had 10 thumbs







But it turned out pretty good, and the dress is completely finished (lined) and machine sewed except for the little two inch section that I left open to turn the dress through. I had to hand sew that little portion (underneath.) Also, I did not stitch the skirt onto the top after it was made. I actually made it like a human dress....no after thoughts









Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Oct 21 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Oh!!  I see her now.  What a beautiful dog!  She doesn't even look real, she's classic.  How old is she?  How did you get her hair so long?
> The photos were definately worth the wait, thanks!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112147*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Linda,
Thank you for the lovely compliment. Sassy will be 3 years old on Dec. 2nd. She has a wonderful coat and it grows very fast. It was touching the floor by her first birthday or shortly after. I do not do anything special for her coat except the fact that I use good products (just switched to CC.) She is gorgeous but her coat is definitely a lot of work. It takes 1 1/2--2 hours to blow dry







after the 1/2 hour it takes me to shampoo, condition, and then after bath (product name.)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sassy looks so beautiful







Great job on the dress and the bow


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I love Sassy in her new pink dress!







Phoebe wants to know if thats a fuzzy pink squeaky purse that she sees in the stroller!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 21 2005, 09:25 PM
> *I love Sassy in her new pink dress!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Yes, tell little Miss Phoebe that little pink fuzzy thing is a purse, and it has "Princess" embroidered on it. (Target for $4.99 I think.) I'll bet Phoebe has the same one.







A girl can't go out without her accessories





















And we wonder how they get so spoiled


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!







Beautiful work on the dress


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, she's precious. You did such a great job on the dress! Sassy is really stylin' in that stroller now!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Too cute!! Have you taken the stroller out in public? I am too chicken to buy one (although I think it would be very convenient) because I am sure everyone will think I am nuts! Maybe its because we haven't had real kids yet so we have never been out with a stroller.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She is such a beautiful malt!!! Just adorable!!!





















Do the dresses matt her hair? We are planning to grow out Rosie's hair but we still want her to wear the cute outfits!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I actually made the dress a couple of weeks ago, but she had not worn it yet. Yesterday when I got it out and told her she was going to wear it she was so cute. I did not undo the neck I was just going to slip it over her head. She was like a little kid trying to help me put it on her. Then I was trying to velcro the underneath and her hair was getting in the way. So I said to her that I needed to see what I was doing and she would have to turn over. I turned her onto her back and she laid soooo very still while I got the hair out of the way and hooked her little dress. She wore it all day long and way so prissy, she loves pretty things. 

*AJ...Sassy gets a few tangles where the dress rubs her but not bad. I always make sure I brush her out after I take clothes off of her. That way the tangles do not get too set. *

*Olga, I took Sassy to my sister-in-laws ranch and brought the stroller, but no we have not been in the stores yet, although I can't wait. The weather has been sooooo hot here that I myself have been a hermit. It is beginning to cool down a little so Sassy and I will be able to venture out. This same stroller comes in blue and is a little cheaper than the pink. If you get serious about purchasing a stroller PM me and I will give you some info on strollers. This particular stroller is very well made and I am very happy with it. *

Thanks to everyone who has given us such nice thoughtful compliments. You are all the best and all of the Malts are gorgous.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Pat, you did an exceptional job on the dress. Sassy looks absolutely beautiful. Of course she looks beautiful with or without dress/stroller. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not sure how I missed this picture. It shows her more face forward.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

WOW. She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sassy is just stunning in her little pink dress







I wish I could get Scooby to stay in his stroller with the front down, but he just leaps out, he is fine if everything is zipped up though.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 22 2005, 12:22 AM
> *I'm not sure how I missed this picture. It shows her more face forward.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112219*


[/QUOTE]

WOW! She is so elegant. Gorgeous baby and so spoiled. Congratulations


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a beeeyoooooteefull little girl! she should be a model!

ann marie and the "full figured supermodel extraordinnaire" buttercup


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Great job, she is so gorgeous !!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I've really got to stop looking at all these pictures of these adorable girls in their adorable dresses or Codi is going to be wearing lots of pink and cute dresses after he's neutered! Ha Ha! 

Very very cute!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is gorgeous and the dress looks stunning on her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, such a doll!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizzyb_@Oct 22 2005, 01:39 PM
> *I've really got to stop looking at all these pictures of these adorable girls in their adorable dresses or Codi is going to be wearing lots of pink and cute dresses after he's neutered! Ha Ha!
> 
> Very very cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112278*


[/QUOTE]















I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Sassy is soo beautiful and her coat is to die for. You have done an excellent job with her and her dress looks gorgeous! Please send more photos of Sassy .. it is such a treat.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Oct 21 2005, 08:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes, tell little Miss Phoebe that little pink fuzzy thing is a purse, and it has "Princess" embroidered on it. (Target for $4.99 I think.) I'll bet Phoebe has the same one.







A girl can't go out without her accessories





















And we wonder how they get so spoiled








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112163
[/B][/QUOTE]

She knew it!







yes she has the same one and it happens to be the flavor of the week (or one of them) so I'm staring at it right now on my floor. Love the more Sassy face picture too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sassy is absolutely gorgeous...dress and stroller aside...
But the dress IS very cute!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

She is so beautiful in her new dress







I love the look of the first one , she is looking up, it looks like she is posing for you


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow...Great job! I love the pics, but that first one just amazes me. She is posing so perfectly, she almost doesn't seem real. Absolutely beautiful. You go girl!! Love the stroller and the dress also.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is a TIP for the pose HistericalSmiley:







...................she is actually "sitting pretty" and looking at the treat that I am holding. The way to get great pictures of my Sassy is through her tummy







and taste buds.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

sassy is such a princess~ she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

nice dress and sassy is so beautiful ,i love the hair


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful dress....Gorgeous Sassy





















.....Wonderful pose.























~carole and bella~


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is gorgeous in her pink dress. Her hair is gorgeous too!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

when i try to take pictures of leise the only ones i get are 'natural' ones. if i have a treat she starts jumping and licking.. lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sassy is beautiful. I want Matidas hair to look like that. Love her dress, you should make her a red velvet dress for Christmas.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> sassy is such a princess~ she is absolutely beautiful![/B]


Thank you!



> nice dress and sassy is so beautiful ,i love the hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I made the dress to match her stroller.











> Beautiful dress....Gorgeous Sassy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!



> She is gorgeous in her pink dress. Her hair is gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!



> when i try to take pictures of leise the only ones i get are 'natural' ones. if i have a treat she starts jumping and licking.. lol[/B]


I give Sassy little bites of the treats here and there while we take the photos.



> Sassy is beautiful. I want Matidas hair to look like that. Love her dress, you should make her a red velvet dress for Christmas.[/B]



I am making Sassy a red cordoroy dress with black trim (I think) for Christmas. I will let you know. I have velvet but I am thinking about the cordoroy.


----------

